# Looking for a breeder..



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I haven't been here on the board in a long time, but we are finally talking about getting another puppy! As much as I would love to do schutzhund, there just don't seem to be any good trainers that aren't 5+ hours away. So, that dream will go back to it's corner for a while and I will focus on Obedience work.

Which brings me to the point of this novel.. Im looking for a good breeder in the Arkansas/Missouri area. Little Rock, Kansas City, St Louis, all are close to the same distance away. So that is the radius I would prefer. We're are starting to check breeders now, hoping for a puppy possibly next summer. But we'll wait longer for the right one. I just need to find a good starting point. 

I want a good German lines dog; just don't like that American Showlines look. color doesn't matter, as long as it has a distinct mask (hubby's rule not mine







also don't care about sex, though we would prefer a male.

I think that covers most of it. for starters at least!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Is Kentucky too far away? 

Wanda has some incredible dogs - she's a member here and so are many of her pup's owners.
http://www.freewebs.com/kleinenhain/


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

well, definitely not too far for me to check out! we could always ship if necessary. 

thanks for the link! she has some beautiful dogs!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Smart too. She had pictures up last week with one of her 4 month old climbing a ladder to get out of the swimming pool.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarinaSmart too. She had pictures up last week with one of her 4 month old climbing a ladder to get out of the swimming pool.










Whoa!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

German showlines or working lines?


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I would love a german working lines dog. but may also be open to german show lines. yes, I know very different, but that's why we're starting now.









Im just not really familiar with the german showlines.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I have a dog from wanda, (helga x max) she's 15mths old, and I love her to death ))) she is exactly what I wanted. 

Loads of energy, smart, ready to try just about anything I throw at her, she's been a breeze to train, we are hoping to get into obedience/rally , would love to do tracking (wicked nose) if I can find an outlet here. 

I don't think she's for the faint of heart or first time owner, she is no couch potatoe, tho she settles when you need her to. 

Good luck in your search
Diane


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

thanks Diane. this will be my second GSD, hubby had them growing up. Rayden isn't laid back by any means, but I would call him medium drive. He can go all day if asked, but he's also a big couch potato. 

Im getting so many good tips from you guys







sometimes, I think that the shopping is almost as fun as getting the puppy


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Oh I think shopping is to ) there is so much diversity out there possibilities are endless..

Rayden sounds like my Dodge was, he would go all day, do or participate in whatever you asked him, or he'd be happy slugging it on the couch all day.

Masi on the other hand, is more like the energizer bunny who's batteries will not die out , she settles great at nite and when I have to leave , in her crate, or she'd sit in my car all day and be happy,,but when I'm home, she is on the move constantly, and it's "come on come on lets DO something")) Lucky for her, we do get alot of exercise, or should I say her energy level has forced me to exercise more ))

Good luck with your search, I'm sure you'll find the perfect puppy
Diane


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I know it's a nasty word, but I'll be the one to say MONEY!!

I noticed a lot of breeders, maybe even the majority, don't mention the $$. and I feel awkward saying, I love your dogs but how much are they? I've seen price ranges all over the map with the ones who do say how much their pups are. Even different prices for different breedings of the same 2 dogs. 

I was figuring a price ranged of $1000-$1300, but I don't even know if that is realistic for what Im looking for?? I know that you get what you pay for, but hey a girl's gotta eat too!

I don't want to waste my time or the breeders' if a puppy isn't going to be in the cards. Plus, it's hard to plan for a purchase if you don't know at least a ballpark.

also a ? about deposits, those are even more all over! I've seen them listed from 1/4 of purchase price to 1/2! and being completely non-refundable, $750 is a HUGE deposit!!


----------



## Jessica H (Mar 14, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarinaIs Kentucky too far away?
> 
> Wanda has some incredible dogs - she's a member here and so are many of her pup's owners.
> http://www.freewebs.com/kleinenhain/


Wanda has great dogs, I have met max and he is wonderful.


----------



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

OK, I know you said CLOSE by...but if you choose to have a puppy shipped...

Rokanhaus has two litters coming. One is due sometime this week. 

I have a dog from Hawk x Jule breeding and I am extremely content with the dog AND the quality of Kandi's "customer service. 

Van Gogh has nice dogs, but she will not be breeding again until next year.

Wildhaus (in MI) has a few members on this board. I can say that Chris was very helpful to me in sharing information. This is even though I did not own a dog. She anwered everything and was always very patient with me.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

we aren't looking to get a dog till next summer, maybe spring. right now just shopping to see what would be the best fit for us, both in a kennel and a dog. 

I had just forgotten how overwhelming all the different websites can be. lol


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Most breeders I know have nothing to hide. Price is typically posted. Those that don't I have to question why not?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: DainerraI know it's a nasty word, but I'll be the one to say MONEY!!
> 
> I noticed a lot of breeders, maybe even the majority, don't mention the $$. and I feel awkward saying, I love your dogs but how much are they? I've seen price ranges all over the map with the ones who do say how much their pups are. Even different prices for different breedings of the same 2 dogs.
> 
> ...


My pups run basically $1500 to $1800 depending on various factors - Basha's are more than Csabres as Basha is "proven" - Coats (have had 3 from A to I) are a bit less, and if I get a monorchid (knock on wood) I would also discount that a few hundred.......

Deposits are a committment to buy a puppy. I think refunds should be depending on the situation - if it is for a specific litter/color/sex and that is not available - refund should be available - if someone says, well - I had deposits on 2 litters, and the other is 2 weeks older and ready - then no, backing out when the puppy is available is lost deposit! Backing out the day before your pup is to be picked up is also cause for loss of deposit IMO.......if your car blows up the week the pups are born? I'd give you the refund....did that actually! 

Lee


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: WolfstraumDeposits are a committment to buy a puppy. I think refunds should be depending on the situation - if it is for a specific litter/color/sex and that is not available - refund should be available - if someone says, well - I had deposits on 2 litters, and the other is 2 weeks older and ready - then no, backing out when the puppy is available is lost deposit! Backing out the day before your pup is to be picked up is also cause for loss of deposit IMO.......if your car blows up the week the pups are born? I'd give you the refund....did that actually!
> 
> Lee


I think that's entirely reasonable. I have heard of breeders rolling over the deposit to another litter if what the buyer was looking for was not available in the litter they had a deposit on without giving them the option of a refund, and I think that's wrong. It is a commitment, and you shouldn't be reserving a puppy from a litter if you're not serious. But a breeder should not be holding your deposit hostage if they can't provide a puppy within a reasonable time frame either, the commitment works both ways. I do think that most good breeders will be flexible if there are extenuating circumstances, such as Lee described. 

I have a Rokanhaus puppy too, and she's great - very smart, confident and fearless. Her price was within the OP's budget.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

yeah, I have no problem with a deposit. was just surprised at how how some of them were. think that, right now, Im in information overload! 


hubby is still in sticker shock on price period. but, he isn't one to do a lot of the actual shopping for anything, so he tends to get surprised if he goes to the grocery store!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I don't take deposits since I never want someone to feel obligated to buy one of my puppies. 

Yes, I remember when I got Treue years ago. My husband about died when I told him the price. As someone told me then, the initial price of the pup is really pretty minimal when you look at the costs over the lifetime of the dog.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

you should have seen the sticker shock with Patches the rabbit broke his leg! over $400 and they only charged us 1/2 because they had never worked on a rabbit before!!

today, Twilight the bunny had to go in. Flies have been horrible this year and she had too horrid fly bites. They lanced them and dug out the larva, only $75.

He is getting used to how much it's going to cost. He is excited about getting a new baby though.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Also look into getting a pet insurance when the puppy is still very young and has no health problems. It will save you a lot of money and you won't have a dilemma if you need to rush to the vet or wait a few days. All puppies get sick one day or another and emergencies happen too. I'm speaking from experience (one dog without insurance that cost me $5K just in vet bills and a dog with the insurance now when I pay only 20% of the bill).


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: lhczthI don't take deposits since I never want someone to feel obligated to buy one of my puppies.
> 
> Yes, I remember when I got Treue years ago. My husband about died when I told him the price. As someone told me then, the initial price of the pup is really pretty minimal when you look at the costs over the lifetime of the dog.


I really don't like taking them until the litter is here or just about here - LOL Jill had to about twist my arm to take one for Ikon - I told her she would get a pup, not to worry!! And another member had sent a deposit on a spring litter that was lost - I had never cashed the check - and her circumstances changed and by the time I bred again, she had other circumstances that made it a bad time for a puppy - others have offered deposits - and then could not wait until I had pups LOL a couple wanted sable males - and I only had black males this time anyway - so I am glad they found pups they are happy with elsewhere!


With one or two dogs, the health insurance is probably a good thing.....I kept it on a horse for years......cost me a small fortune and never used it....but I guess that is a GOOD thing!

Lee


----------



## Bcannie (Jul 8, 2009)

GSD07, which pet insurance do you use?


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

LOL... hey, after waiting 6 YEARS!! I didn't want to take a chance on loosing my kid!!









Best advice I could offer is spend LOTS of time looking @ pedigrees pictures and puppies til you find what you like... then hold out until you find just the blend of what you want. 

There's any number of excellent breedings out there, and a lot of excellent and responsible breeders. Surfing the boards, becoming familiar with what is produced by which breeder, and listening to both breeders and their puppy buyers comments AFTER THE SALE... you'll find your answers.

For me, I've loved Csabre since she was a baby, and followed her every turn. To have her son absolutely fills so many things for me. 

(BTW, LEE... Ikon is now often refered to as SIR Ikon... as when he gets something in his head he doesn't let go of it easily. This Morning he thought our elderly Basset should play with him, and when she informed him he was a scurvy dawg cur from







... he lay about 1' from her and barked at her for 10 minutes. Didn't go any closer, but DID let her know what he thought of her)


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

I use Petplan. I've had it since December last year and it's already paid for itself for 3 years in advance just in two vet visits. I really wish I never had to use it but it was very nice to have it.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

whenever I am inquiring about a puppy,,I usually get all the info I want first /give them the info they want, and then I basically put it, "I hate talking price, but can I ask what you are asking for your puppies?"

Every single breeder I've ever spoken to, has had no problem with the question, it definately isn't the FIRST thing I ask, because frankly, if I'm inquiring about one's breedings, price is last on my list. (not that I can afford thousands and thousands, it just comes into the equation after other things)

I don't think your price range is out of the norm, but I'd say on the higher end is more what the going rate is now. As for deposits, all are different, and make sure you know exactly where things stand should you NOT get a puppy for whatever reason, regarding that deposit. 

I paid 900$ for my aussie that was 9 years ago, Masi (my gsd) ws higher, but worth every dime ) and yes my husband choked when I told him price,,but it was MY money not his and I pay all the bills when it comes to the dogs, so his opinion was not that important to me )))


----------



## tintallie (Aug 6, 2008)

I would suggest talking to Bill Kulla and Jennifer Acevedo of vom Geistwasser (www.kulladogs.com) as they are very knowledgeable about their dogs, they train and work their dogs, hold back some of their puppies to see how they develop, and are very supportive









They are located in Marengo, IL about 1 hour outside of Chicago, so if you decide that you want to ship a puppy, that would be a possibility. They didn't require that I put a deposit down until I was absolutely certain I wanted to go with them, but I found all the terms of their contract/guarantee to be reasonable and concise. I've also met a few of their puppy owners on Facebook and it's been cool to connect with other GSD owners too.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

I think you can get a working line pup for under 3k no problem. Showline ... not sure. When I was shopping around, I found a lot of good options priced in the 1000-2000 range.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

tintallie, a drive to the Chicago area isn't out of the question







we have family up there, so it would make a good excuse to visit. We'd just be bringing back more family.


----------

